# Hunter's Portable Hoist



## one_shot (Dec 31, 2013)

The  hoist easy to set up,works great & is built here in Georgia.
http://www.huntersportablehoist.com/


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 29, 2014)

unless you are going to cape a deer or hog for mounting, it is quicker and easier and less mess to field process for the cooler on the ground or the tailgate of your truck.


----------



## papachaz (Feb 7, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> unless you are going to cape a deer or hog for mounting, it is quicker and easier and less mess to field process for the cooler on the ground or the tailgate of your truck.



matter of opinion, mine is the opposite of yours. I'd prefer to have it off the ground, but not making a mess on my tailgate.

but that's what makes the world go round


----------

